# Icones miyazaki?



## mademoisellecha (17 Avril 2007)

Je ne sais pas si ça peut se trouver, des packs d'icônes reprenant les personnages des films d'hayao miyazaki. J'aimerais bien en trouver quelques unes..
Donc si certains sont plus éclairés que moi  

merci


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Avril 2007)

Tu as fait une recherche sur google avec icones Mac en plus ?


----------



## mademoisellecha (18 Avril 2007)

oui "miyazaki icons for mac" ne donne pas grand chose...
quelques unes du film porco rosso mais un fichier au format que je ne peux meme pas lire...


----------



## vm (12 Mai 2007)

sur ce site tu as des icone de Mononoke  et  Le chateau dans le ciel ici
http://animeicons.free.fr/
http://animeicons.free.fr/icones/down/mononoke.sit
http://animeicons.free.fr/icones/down/laputa.sit


----------

